# Whats the in room FR of the Pb12+, PC20-39?



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi guys,

Will most probably buy 2 of these (either Pb12 or PC 20-39) in for my 2000 rect. room. Would be happy to see some REW curves before equalization in your rooms, also specify shape of room an volume.

Thanks for helping!

Blaser


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that 2000 square feet or cubic feet? Square feet and that is on massively huge room.

Anyway... here is a pair of PB12-Plus/2's in my 11.5'W x 19.5'L x 8'H = 1800ft^3 room. One sub in front right corner crossed over at 80Hz and one in the left rear corner crossed over at 60Hz... no filtering/eq.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Blaser,
Here is my non-eq'ed response (no smoothing), in a 3100 ft^3 rectangular room using dual 20-39 PC+ cylinders (20Hz tune). It's really not too bad, considering, but I know I need a BFD anyway. For the time being, I'm gonna have to live with the below response (still sounds **** good to my ears) until I can think of a way to program the BFD via MIDI (my comp is a good 70' away, and I don't think I can do a MIDI or USB run that long). Also, this FR was taken with the old Rat Shack meter, and it will be interesting to see how far off it really is (I'm getting a Galaxy SPL meter - much more accurate).


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Friends!

Thank you very much for your posts! Sonnie, my room is a bit less than 2000 cubic feet:bigsmile: Not square feet!!

Vader, if I were you, I would forget about the BFD, or at least not be in a hurry to get one. BFD is very good if you have a serious problem! But your FR is stunning :clap:, and even has a smooth house curve
and I doubt you would hear any difference if you had this response following exactly the target line....
Anyway a BFD is always a good thing to have (should you for ex. reconsider subs position change).

Thank you Guys


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Vader,

How do you place your subs (front corner loaded?) Is your room sealed? Do you occasionally hit RL?

 , I think I don't need to ask this question to Sonnie:bigsmile: !!

B Rgds


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Blaser,

I typically listen about 8-10 dB below RL (judging from the setting on the AVR, which is calibrated to 73 dB using DVE). Here is the basic layout of the room (the room is sealed when the doors are shut: the opening in the rear right wall is anarrow 5' hallway with two doors):


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Great Job Vader!!

I notice the subs are placed at your left. FYI, I have to place subwoofer(s) in the front wall middle. Otherwise I have localization/pressure waves problems.

I wonder if this is not typically caused by my subs. Don't you have similar problems?

B Rgds
Blaser


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Blaser,

Yea, I have that problem too. Like many others, I have just gotten used to it (it's not that bad in my room). Unfortunately, in my current setup, I do not have the option of moving the subs, so I am lucky that I'm getting as good of a response as I am - otherwise I would _really_ need a BFD. Within the next couple of years, I plan to be in another house, and will have the theater room custom made with all of this in mind (for one thing, I want it a lot smaller - about 2300 ft^3 max!).


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Did you try placing them in the corner instead of the A/V rack? I think you could be well srurprized!

Blaser


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

blaser,

I had considered that, except for two things: First, I re-did all of my speaker wiring to the front channels using 14 guage, and measured relative to the AVR being in the corner, and the component cables will also not reach (that's _not_ thinking ahead on my part). Right now, I really have no desire to re-splice banana plugs onto new wire again. Secondly, and more importantly, all of the wiring (speaker wire, component from the DVD player, HD-DVD player, etc) would run right next to the magnets in the 12.3 woofers. I am not sure whether that would pose a problem through inductance (the wires are shielded, but call me paranoid...). Right now, the subs are well out of the way of any cable run. When I do my next big upgrade (big for me, at least...), I may re-do all of it, but until the wallet cancels all five outstanding contracts on me because of the last upgrade (the subs), I'm kinda stuck...


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

A bit paranoid but lovely!!! :bigsmile: 

Thanks Vader!!

Blaser


----------

